# Does anybody Know dish's contract exprie with Sirius xm



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi, all, i really like listening to the music channels with Sirius xm on E-does anybody know if the music channels would ever leave E or if so how long is the contract? I can't get Sirius xm via home system because of signal issues but i really like listening to Sirius XM via-E. I thought about listening on line but 13 bucks a month is too expensive.Right now I am using aol radio and itunes to stream on line. Max.


----------

